# [FS]

## Dr.Greg

Voila merci de m'indiquer sur quel Fs tournez vous et en etes vous content ?

Quel est le plus performant en dehors du reiser4 instable avec la pluspart des  kernels !

----------

## BlakDrago

J'utilise ext3 depuis deux ans sur ma machine et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme.

----------

## mitch

Euh c'est koi pour toi la difference entre ReiserFs et Reiser3?

Bref, j'utilise Reiser3 (Reiferfs) depuis que je suis sous nux, et j'ai jamais eu de problemes.

Le prochain que je testerai sera surement JFS ou Reiser4.

----------

## yoyo

 *mitch wrote:*   

> Euh c'est koi pour toi la difference entre ReiserFs et Reiser3?

 Pareil !

 *mitch wrote:*   

> Bref, j'utilise Reiser3 (Reiferfs) depuis que je suis sous nux, et j'ai jamais eu de problemes.

 Pareil !

 *mitch wrote:*   

> Le prochain que je testerai sera surement JFS ou Reiser4.

 Pareil !

----------

## mitch

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *mitch wrote:*   Euh c'est koi pour toi la difference entre ReiserFs et Reiser3? Pareil !
> 
>  *mitch wrote:*   Bref, j'utilise Reiser3 (Reiferfs) depuis que je suis sous nux, et j'ai jamais eu de problemes. Pareil !
> 
>  *mitch wrote:*   Le prochain que je testerai sera surement JFS ou Reiser4. Pareil !

 

Excellent   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *mitch wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *mitch wrote:*   Euh c'est koi pour toi la difference entre ReiserFs et Reiser3? Pareil !
> 
>  *mitch wrote:*   Bref, j'utilise Reiser3 (Reiferfs) depuis que je suis sous nux, et j'ai jamais eu de problemes. Pareil !
> 
>  *mitch wrote:*   Le prochain que je testerai sera surement JFS ou Reiser4. Pareil ! 
> ...

 

Pareil !

Bon OK, je sors ... (pas pu m'en empêcher   :Mr. Green:   )

----------

## Angelion

Euh ... pkoi ya Reiser3 et ReiserFS ?

----------

## fafounet

Pour moi c´est ReiserFS. Sinon quelle version j´en sais rien.

----------

## mitch

Quand on parle de ReiserFs, on parle dans 99% des cas de Reiser3 vu que pour le moment Reiser4 n'est pas sortie.

Mais apres ca sorti, je pence qu'on appelera la 3 toujours ReiserFs et la 4 s'appelera Reiser4.

----------

## Ti momo

ext3, je débute sous Gentoo vais pas chercher midi à 14 h   :Razz: 

----------

## Angelion

Donc on est d'accord, Reiser3.6 est en double.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi je suis d'accord avec les réponses , mais je suis quand même sceptique car je suis à égalité (en matiere d'avis) entre le Ext3 et le reiserfs !

qu'en pencez vous ?

----------

## scout

J'utilise reiserfs sur la meme machine depuis plus d'un an, avec plusieures coupures de jus et reboot hard suite à des blocages, et je n'ai jamais eu de pépin. La machine n'est pas sous onduleur et elle a donc déja pris cher (surtout la fois où j'ai pété l'alim de l'imprimante en branchant la théière).

Tout ça pour dire que reiserfs supporte bien les coupures et que la journalisation est bien faite.

----------

## tsuki-yomi

reiserfs depuis que je suis sous linux c'est a dire 6 mois, j'ai eu plusieur coupure de courant sans jamais rien perdre (ormis tout mes fichier mais c'etait sur casse DD donc pas pareil   :Very Happy:  )

sinon j'ai choisi reiserfs simplement car j'avais lu je ne sait ou que c'eatit le meilleur actuellement sauf comparé a jfs, mais celui-ci n'ayant pas assez été testé il était pas conseillé.

----------

## Pachacamac

En effet reiserfs corrige très bien les erreurs sur un disque en cas de problème. On ne peux pas en dire autant de ext3. Enfin c'est mon avis qui n'engage que moi.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ha ok merci pour vos réponses , car j'ésitais vraiment ! mais il me tarde quand même que le reiser4 sorte !

----------

## Angelion

Non mais franchement, vous en avez bcp vous des problemes d'electricité ?

Pour ce qui est des perfs de chaque fs, j'ai fais un thread sur le sujet avec un script pour les comparer.

Resultat: c tres dependant de la machine, reiser4 sur un p3 500 etait toujours plus lent que le 3.6.

----------

## moon69

ba pour moi c'est ext3 =ext2 + journalisation

j'avais essauer resierfs a ces debut mais j'avais des blemes

resultat perdu des donner!  :Sad: 

depuis je suis sous ext3, ca va bien, en cas de bleme tu pour toujours la monter en ext2 pour reparer. c'est ce que j'aime

mais le fs que je testerais seras JFS je croi

----------

## zarasoustra17

Perso c'est reiserfs pour / et /home et ext3 pour /boot.

En cas de gros plantage du disque dur(j'ai testé, court-circuit dans nappe IDE....), on trouve plus d'outils pour ext2-3 que pour reiserfs, perso, j'ai récupéré 100% de /boot, 95% de /home et 70% de /. Mais bon, /boot étant en RO, je ne peux pas vraiment comparer...

J'attends Reiser4(stable et testé) mais JFS me tente aussi.

----------

## CryoGen

ext3 pour le moment

reiserfs me tente bien mais je vais attendre reiser4  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Ben perso, je suis un peu multiFS :

/boot -> ext3 (64Mo)

/ -> ReiserFS (20Go)

/pub -> xfs (100Go+120Go)

Le systeme en reiser, car ça optimise bien l'occupatin du disque poru de très bonnes performances

Les données (/pub) en xfs car c'est un fs a plus haute disponibilité et moins consommateur de proc (plusieurs serveurs ont leurs données sur ces partitions, dont un FTP en LAN 100M)

----------

## DuF

Perso tout en ext3 sauf le /boot en ext2, l'ext3 me convient pour le moment et je ne vois pas d'intérêt à passer à reiserFS, par contre reiser4 a l'air prometteur donc j'attends de voir ce qu'il va donner.

----------

## _droop_

Moi aussi reiserfs.

Il semble que ce soit en general le plus rapide. En plus il permet d'économiser pas mal de place sur les petits fichiers (genre dans /usr/portage). 

Par contre il ne gere que la journalisation des meta données alors que ext3 gere la journalisation des meta données et des données. On peut donc penser qu'ext3 est encore plus fiable (mais bon pas eu de probleme avec reiserfs).

----------

## Dr.Greg

Oki merci des réponses les gars !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Argian

pfff, peux pas voter 2 fois  :Sad: . Du coup, j'ai mis reiser4

xfs sur une machine, reiser4 sur l'autre et les deux fonctionnent parfaitement. Même si reiser4 n'est toujours pas stable, il ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

donc si j'ai bien compris c'est le reiserfs qui revient le plus en matiere de performence et de scan , mais par contre Ext3 a plus d'outils de recupération en cas de gros problêmes comme crache d'un disque dur .

----------

## Pachacamac

Les outils de reiserfs sont très bien, ce n'est pas le nombre mais la qualité qui fait la différence...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Les outils de reiserfs sont très bien, ce n'est pas le nombre mais la qualité qui fait la différence...

 

exact, et pour dire, ext3, en recuperation, j'ai teste (subit) 3x .. et c'etait comment dire ... tout dans lost+found, vachement utile quoi !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> donc si j'ai bien compris c'est le reiserfs qui revient le plus en matiere de performence et de scan , mais par contre Ext3 a plus d'outils de recupération en cas de gros problêmes comme crache d'un disque dur .

 

autant pour moi   :Laughing:  je ne voulais pas dire que Ext3 a plus d'outils de récupérations mais que les outils de récupérations sont mieux et plus préparés pour certaines chose comme le crache d'un DD alors que reiserfs n'est pas aussi pointé dans ce sans là ! (je ne répette uniquement ce que je viens de lire dans ce thread)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Les outils de reiserfs sont très bien, ce n'est pas le nombre mais la qualité qui fait la différence... 
> 
> exact, et pour dire, ext3, en recuperation, j'ai teste (subit) 3x .. et c'etait comment dire ... tout dans lost+found, vachement utile quoi !

 

ha... c'est sure vu de ce point là , j'ai rien dis   :Wink: 

kernel_sensei bien que avoir vu de nombreux tests sur le reiserfs (tests trés positifs  :Very Happy: ) la question me perturbe toujours le mieu est t-il le Reiserfs ou le Xfs , en  matiere de stabilité par exemple !

----------

## zdra

moi mon / est en reiserfs, /home en ext3 et j'ai as vu la moindre différence... Tout reste parfaitement journalisé en cas de coupure, et pas de différence énorme de rapiditée... Par contre ma partition fat32 elle en prend un coup souvent !

----------

## kernelsensei

ben J'ai eu L'occasion de faire un petit bench xfs/ext3/reiser/JFS (qui est un complement au bench d'Angelion) ici et reiser fait un meilleur temps que XFS.

Maintenant cote recup, XFS j'ai deja bien teste, et je peux dire que ca tient la route sans problemes ! Reiser je ne sais pas !

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

ext3 : debutant Linux

BLM

----------

## zarasoustra17

Quand je parlais des outils de récupération en faible quantité pour Reiserfs, je ne parlais pas de reiserfscheck;rebuild et consors qui sont vraiment irréprochables mais des outils bas-niveaux(table des partition corrompue, effacée ou surface du disque endommagée) ou seul gpart dispose d'un support expérimental(mais qui marche quand même) pour Reiser3 et non Reiser4. C'est un peu faible comme perspective quand on aimerait récupérer ses chères données.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Angelion

Un mot revient souvent, stabilité.

Vous crashez souvent votre systeme ?

----------

## DuF

A moins d'une coupure de courant j'ai pas souvenir d'un crash système ni d'un plantage, mais bon il m'arrive d'avoir des problèmes de coupures de courant (grrr immeuble...) mais j'ai jamais de pertes de données, de ce côté là j'ai jamais été décu par ext3.

----------

## scout

@Angélion: oui on crashe souvent nos sytèmes  :Smile: 

Plus sérieusement avant en école d'ingénieur on se faisait couper le jus pour un oui ou pour un non , ce qui est très pratique quand t'as un examen et que ton réveil est branché sur secteur ... enfin moi j'utilisait mon pda pour me réveiller, mais bon c'est très sympa de se raser dans le noir et de téléphoner à tes amis pour les réveiller pour être sur qu'ils iront à l'exam à l'heure; plus les fois où t'es à la maison pendant les vacances et où tu souhaites te connecter en ssh sur l'ordi à l'école d'ingé, mais c'est pas possible ils ont coupé le jus pour cause de maintenance ...

Et ça c'est juste pour le courant, on parle pas de réseau ...

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> Un mot revient souvent, stabilité.
> 
> Vous crashez souvent votre systeme ?

 

bah oué ça arrive. et puis il suffit d'une fois pour perdre toutes ses données alors il est préférable de prendre ses précautions. on dirait que tu n'a jamais connu ça. pourvu que ça dure !

----------

## Angelion

Bien sur que j'ai déjà connu des freezes, mais je n'ai jamais perdu de données, que ce soit en reiser ou en ext3.Last edited by Angelion on Fri Jul 02, 2004 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mitch

La seul fois où j'ai perdu des données, c'etait ma partitions Mp3 en Fat32  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *mitch wrote:*   

> La seul fois où j'ai perdu des données, c'etait ma partitions Mp3 en Fat32  .

 

mouai cela ne m'est jamais arrivé sous Linux  :Very Happy:  pour vu que ça dur !

enfin si quelque fois sous Mandrake dutant ou elle avait du mal avec les i686 elle était bugé de partout sur mon ordi , et donc au mauvais reboot j'avais des erreurs en ext3 avec des donnés endommagées !

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> Bien sur que j'ai déjà connu des freezes, mais je n'ai jamais perdu de données, que ce soit en reiser ou en ext3.

 

Je parlai justement d'une perte de données. Maintenant avec la gentoo j'ai moins de problèmes, je reset donc très rarement ma machine et reiserfs récupère les éventuelles erreurs. Avec ext3 j'ai eu quelques soucis, il ne récupère pas toujours mais c'était il y a longtemps.

----------

## netman

bah pour ma part u ext2 pour le boot et le reste en ext3 . . .

encore jamais de soucis meme avec des arret a l'arrace  .. .

----------

## GNUTortue

Moi je suis entrain de réinstaller (pkoi ? d'un coté sa m'amuse et en plus j'avait quelque problème... et ça vera le ménage des reste de MDK qui traine) alors pour mon future environement j'ai

/etc (256Mo) <--> ReiserFS

/usr ( 30 Go ) <--> XFS

/home/save /* Sauvegarde de sécu */ (46Go) <--> JFS

/home/big-files  /* Le gros fichiers comme les video */ (25Go) <--> JFS

le reste <--> ext3

Sinon actuelement tt est en ext3

<EDIT>

Cht'ite modif des FS :

root (/) <----> ReiserFS (3.6 juste une question de flemme de patcher mon noyeau et installer la 4.0 ,-))

usr <----> JFS (Quand j'ai vu l'horrible temps nécessaire à supprimer « portage » en XFS j'ai eu l'idée de changer !)

save <------> XFS ( bein si des archives de > 1Go c'est pas des gros fichiers...)

le rest tj en ext3

</EDIT>

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> Vous crashez souvent votre systeme ?

 

Ca dépend du driver nvidia dans mon cas!!(je plaisante) mais je n'ai perdu qu'une seule fois des données et c'était un problème purement hardware (nappe IDE court-circuitée), n'empèche qu'on est tellement habitué à ne jamais faire de sauvegardes 'parce que c'est stable' que le jour ou ça arrive, c'est la cata...

----------

## bemixam

je tourne avec du reiserfs ... mais franchement je commence a me poser des questions.

je vient de bousiller mon systeme , explications :

- freezzzz

- reboot hard a la mano

- demarrage et fsck.reseirfs

- echec de reparation

- systeme ko

j'avais jusqu a maintenant pas a m en pleindre ... mais la ca calme !

bref pour moi maintenant ca va etre RAID + reiserfs

mais ca me laisse perplexe cette histoire quand meme ...

edit : pour freezer la machine j avais tout simplement lance rythmbox qui s'etait empresse de partir en cacahuete. faut avouer que c est balo quand meme.

----------

## moon69

vi moi ca met arriver souvent,

vue que ma machine me sert de test pour le hardware 

en testans des carte controleur scsi, avec des drivers buge, tu plante la machine 10 fois dans la journee! et hop, salut resiserfs!  :Smile: 

sinon avec les coupures EDF, mais c'est rare

avec ext3 tien plus le choc, mais bon, j'ai tester qu'une fois resierfs

par contre, je voudrais bien savoir, dans quel domaine sont mieux tel FS, JFS XFS resier4 resierfs .... ?

@GNUTortue: pourquoi ces choix ?

ce serais bien!  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

@bemixam : oué mais bon rhythmbox essai d'indexer toute ta musique, donc si t'en as beaucoup et bien il rame et dans ces cas là faut que le fs tienne le coup. De toute façon je trouve rhythmbox trop instable chez moi, je suis revenu à xmms.

@moon69 : essai de faire un petit effort sur ton français, tu n'es pas forcément le pire mais bon ce n'est pas super agréable à lire un texte sans point à la fin des phrases et avec des mots écrit façon sms...

merci   :Wink: 

----------

## bemixam

DuF : petite precision .... j avais pourtant que 3 albums a indexer lol 

c'est clair qu il est loin d'etre stable ce player ... c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs.

enfin de la a mettre a genoux un filesystem :-/

----------

## DuF

Bon beh c'est bizarre, chez moi il ramait pour la centaine d'albums que j'ai en ogg vorbis, mais bon ça me saoulait trop, en plus j'avais des fichiers mal taggés je ne sais pas pourquoi, donc j'ai laché l'affaire  :Smile: 

----------

## GNUTortue

 *Quote:*   

> par contre, je voudrais bien savoir, dans quel domaine sont mieux tel FS, JFS XFS resier4 resierfs .... ?
> 
> @GNUTortue: pourquoi ces choix ? 

 

Heu.... je savait pas quoi faire ! lol, non en faite c'est une question de tester, voire si mais sauvegarde de partition tienne mieux avec XFS, il aime les gros fichier et bein Mr sera servi... des archive *.dump.bz2 de 0.2 à 15 Go (y'a pire je sais)

J'avait mit JFS aussi pour /home/save mais je l'ai remplacé par XFS et je laisse à JFS les fichier «moyen» de 1Mo à 1Go (Videos, musique, big-photos d'hyper qualité) Sinon je laisse les petit fichier de /etc/ pour M. Reiser vu qu'il aime ça. Après je veux voire pour tester /usr en JFS si ça va pas en XFS. Et pour le reste en ext3 c'est parsque c'est une mélange de petit à moyen fichier.

Bah, on vera ce que ça donne

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *mitch wrote:*   Euh c'est koi pour toi la difference entre ReiserFs et Reiser3? Pareil !
> 
>  *mitch wrote:*   Bref, j'utilise Reiser3 (Reiferfs) depuis que je suis sous nux, et j'ai jamais eu de problemes. Pareil !
> 
>  *mitch wrote:*   Le prochain que je testerai sera surement JFS ou Reiser4. Pareil !

 

C'est énorme j'aurais dit exactement la même chose   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *bemixam wrote:*   

> je tourne avec du reiserfs ... mais franchement je commence a me poser des questions.
> 
> je vient de bousiller mon systeme , explications :
> 
> - freezzzz
> ...

 

Si t'as un echec de la réparation il faut que tu le fasse à la main, la pluapart du temps ça passe. Enfin chez moi ça à raté une fois mais c'est le disque qui était mort. Je croise des doigts  :Wink: 

----------

## _benj_

RFS en majorité et ext3 en minorité ... rfs4 en test avec les love sources

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> - demarrage et fsck.reseirfs
> 
> - echec de reparation
> 
> - systeme ko 

 

Tu as testé fsck.reiserfs  --fix-fixable,  fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-sb et  fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree(dernière chance), moi en partant d'un système complèment bousillé dont la partition n'était même plus reconnue dans fdisk, j'ai pu récupérer plus des 3/4 des fichiers du système et repartir sur un FS sain sans rien avoir à formater.

----------

## GNUTortue

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas exactement d'où ça vien mais j'ai eu 3 fois ma partion en ReiserFS qu'à planté le système en me laissant un jolie message que voici.... merde je l'ai effacé, je l'avait enregistré mais, apparament j'ai du faire le ménage....

Bref a chaque fois un systeme de fichier irréparable.... Et, étrangement depuis que je n'utlise plus ReiserFS sur mon system plus de problème ! Pour info j'utilisai le gentoo-dev-source 2.6.7-r6 quand celà s'ut produit....

Bon j'ai encore changé de partitonnage aillant la flemme de triller voici un copié coller d'un certain fstab :

/dev/hde2	/		ext3		defaults,noatime		1 1

/dev/hda1	/boot		ext3		defaults,noatime		1 2

/dev/hde7	/var		ext3		defaults,noatime		1 2

/dev/hde8	/tmp		ext3		defaults,noatime,noexec,nosuid	1 2

/dev/hde5	/home		ext3		defaults,noatime,nosuid		1 2

/dev/hde9	/usr		jfs		defaults,noatime,ro		1 2

/dev/hde10	/home/big-files	jfs		defaults,noatime,noexec,nosuid	1 2

/dev/hde11	/home/save	xfs		defaults,noatime,noexec,nosuid	1 2

PS: c'était hde2 qui était en ReiserFS

----------

## arlequin

Perso j'ai voté ext3...

J'ai une partoche ResierFS qui contient "/usr/portage" sur deux machines, et ces partoches ont fini par planter au bout de 4 à 6 mois. Un simple reiserfsck a suffit à résoudre le problème... mais je reste tout de même septique quand à l'utilisation de la resierfs... Parce que si ça me fait le même coups pour la partition root (/), c'est reboot à la main, livecd et tuti quanti...   :Confused: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

simple question : est ce que certaines personnes on constatées des probleêmes avec su reiserfs au bout de 1 ans ou 2 et d'autre qui en aurait pas eut ( c'est pe être bête comme question mais j'avais deja rencontrer des trucs comme çà sur d'autres forums)

ps : dsl cette semaine j'étais en vacance...

----------

## GNUTortue

Gentoo_Lover,

Moi j'ai eu un problème avec ReiserFS... et cela juste une heur après avoir formatté.... j'était en train de faire le bootstrap et plaf un horrible message d'erreur de ReiserFS, j'ai tenté une réparation mais impossible. Je n'ai pas abandonné de suit j'ai reformaté 3 fois en ReiserFS mais le 3 fois le même message que j'ai du malheursement effacé... (je l'avait pourtant enregistré dans mon dossier /root ...). M'enfin voilà un pote m'a dit que ce serait a cose que dans le 2.6.7 que j'utilise il y'aurai eu une réecriture pour le SATA et que ça peut coser problème... bizarre ça ne m'a donné d'erreur qu'avec ReiserFS alors que JFS, XFS et ext3 n'ont aucun problème :-S

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bon alors deja merci de me répondre , ensuite ton problême était peut être que réecriture sur les sata ne bug peu être qu'avec le Reiserfs (moi personnellement je compte mettre a Dr.Greg un 2.6.5 car d'apres tout les problêmes du 2.6.7.....) et l'ext3 fonctionne t-il vraiment bien , j'enttend par là les performences .

----------

## GNUTortue

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> car d'apres tout les problêmes du 2.6.7.....

 

Heu a part celui là (avec ReiserFS) j'en ai eu aucun avec le 2.6.7...

 *Gentoo_Love wrote:*   

> ext3 fonctionne t-il vraiment bien , j'enttend par là les performences

 

BEEEEEEIIIIIIN en faite heu... j'ai jamais fait de test donc voilà... mais si tu me dit comment je les ferait volontier !  :Wink: 

Sinon je ne voit pas de problème niveau perf chez moi.. mais n'ayant jamais comparé avec les autre je ne peu pas vraiment dire...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bin au niveau du test de FS je sais que Angelion en a fait un (un script) donc attend je cherche et je te dis çà !  :Wink: 

sinon sans soft particulier , ton hdparm par ex , le scan du ext3 est il rapide au démarrage ? les copier coller (bon la dsl je dis çà comme çà mais je sais plus trop quoi dire   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

tiens voila la page , il parle de dbench bonnie+ sinon tu a le benchFS de Angelion https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185963&highlight=bench

----------

## GNUTortue

Voilà la chose :

Test 1 (Arhive tar bzipé2 de 15.5 Mo)

XFS

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p tar -xjf /home/andrea/portage-20040710.tar.bz2

real 66.53

user 16.54

sys 11.47

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p rm -R /home/save/portage

real 22.17

user 0.24

sys 9.71

Ext 3

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p tar -xjf /home/andrea/portage-20040710.tar.bz2

real 45.79

user 15.16

sys 7.18

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p rm -R /home/andrea/portage

real 3.98

user 0.15

sys 3.13

JFS

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p tar -xjf /home/andrea/portage-20040710.tar.bz2

real 69.47

user 15.62

sys 6.44

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p rm -R /home/big-files/portage

real 27.03

user 0.20

sys 2.81

Test 2 (Archive bzip2 de 482.9 Mo)

JFS

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p bunzip2 /home/save/backup.ex-root.dump.bz2 -c > /home/big-files/testBIG

real 225.32

user 205.69

sys 7.84

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p rm -R /home/big-files/testBIG

real 0.15

user 0.00

sys 0.10

Ext 3

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p bunzip2 /home/save/backup.ex-root.dump.bz2 -c > /home/andrea/testBIG

real 229.02

user 204.40

sys 9.23

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p rm -R /home/andrea/testBIG

real 1.38

user 0.00

sys 0.29

XFS

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p bunzip2 /home/save/backup.ex-root.dump.bz2 -c > /home/save/testBIG

real 222.44

user 203.40

sys 5.64

sh-2.05b# /usr/bin/time -p rm /home/save/testBIG

real 0.24

user 0.00

sys 0.20

Tableau de "Vision clair"

test1

---------Ext3------------------XFS------------------JFS-------------------

---------45.79-----------------66.53----------------69.47-----------------

----------3.98-----------------22.17-----------------27.03-----------------

test2

---------Ext3------------------XFS------------------JFS-------------------

---------229.02---------------222.44---------------225.32----------------

---------1.38------------------0.24------------------0.15-------------------

<edit> OOooOOPs  :Shocked:  un peu long mon message non  :Confused:  </edit>

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci d'avoir pris le temps de faire le test et de me répondre , je vois que le Ext3 n'est pas si mal quand même(au test2 surtout)....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

qu'est ce que tu en pence toi ? tu es de mon avis ?

----------

## GNUTortue

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> qu'est ce que tu en pence toi ? tu es de mon avis ?

 

MMMmmmm ? Moi ? Heu.... Bein que j'ai bien fait mes partion, Ma XFS reçoit justement des petits fichiers de sauvegarde de 500Mo à 15Go... Sinon que mes JFS je sais pas trop elle aucupe des fichier moyens de 5Mo à 1Go. Sinon mes ext3 les fichier soit d'énorme taille (moins de 50Mo) ou de taille diverse comme dans /tmp /var et co

----------

